# CNC router table height



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

Guys is there an average height for CNC router tables ? This is almost like the table mounted router subject that's been beat to death , but I think there may be a difference .
I'm 5'8 " tall with short arms if that changes anything


----------



## 4DThinker (Feb 16, 2014)

If you are the primary user, then any height that you are comfortable with is the right height. I set up three CNCs for a college furniture design shop and made them typically 36" to the bed surface as students using them range from under 5' to over 6' tall. I'm 6'1" and like my Probotix Meteor a little higher at 41". The wider Nebula we have might be a stretch to reach across if it was any higher though. The large Multicam our college has has a bed height at about 30". Easy to throw large panels across it.


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

Thank you 4D


----------



## bgriggs (Nov 26, 2008)

The most important factor is if you can still reach the center of the table from all sides. When I built my Joes CNC Machine it called for a height of 34" to 40". I built mine to match the height of a pickup truck tail gate.

Bill


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

Thanks Bill . Gee 40 sounds like its getting a tad high already , but I'm sure it works well for certain people and circumstances


----------

